# Engineering Marvels



## BarbS (Apr 8, 2012)

Okay, all you guys sitting around with nothing to do. Here's a YouTube video of inspiration for you, from you scrap wood piles!


----------



## cabomhn (Apr 8, 2012)

BarbS said:


> Okay, all you guys sitting around with nothing to do. Here's a YouTube video of inspiration for you, from you scrap wood piles!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPtmF5jJv3E&feature=youtu.be



That's pretty amazing. Someone must have had a seemingly endless amount of free time and a TON of inspiration.


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 9, 2012)

Well that was pretty neat. Those machines are mezmerizing. Thanks for sharing that video with us. Very cool indeed


----------



## DKMD (Apr 9, 2012)

Too cool! There's not enough Ritalin on Earth to allow me to make something like that!:wacko1:


----------



## CodyS (Apr 10, 2012)

Pretty neat!



Kenbo said:


> Well that was pretty neat. Those machines are mezmerizing. Thanks for sharing that video with us. Very cool indeed



This reminds me of your wooden geared clock (still not sure why :wacko1:). How is it going? Still keeping time well?


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 10, 2012)

cody.sheridan-2008 said:


> Pretty neat!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't want to hijack Barbs thread Cody, but I will say that the clock has stopped dead with the humidity change and from what I understand, it will start working again once the weather turns in about a month or 2.


I now return you to your regularly scheduled thread...........:i_am_so_happy:


----------

